# Source-code for a kernel module which does nothing.



## Alain De Vos (Jun 24, 2021)

Could someone be so kind to give me the source-code for a kernel module for kernel 13.0 which does nothing.
But which you can load and unload in the kernel.
And the command to compile it.
[ PS: My C-coding skills are not very high-level, but i can compile hello world in userland]


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 25, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Could someone be so kind to give me the source-code for a kernel module for kernel 13.0 which does nothing.
> But which you can load and unload in the kernel.
> And the command to compile it.
> [ PS: My C-coding skills are not very high-level, but i can compile hello world in userland]


How about this?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 25, 2021)

It worked. Great. Even if the repository is 5 years old. So there is an inherent form of continuity.


----------



## Pegasus711 (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm glad it helped. I believe since its a do nothing module it worked out of the box but a LOT has changed since then. I am myself trying to understand freebsd network drivers and they now have a boilerplate framework that needs to be used fr almost all drivers. Good decision but it means you may not refer to old sources as is


----------

